# Surf Fishing Sinkers



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

What kind of sinkers do you prefer to use in the surf?....Any particular reason?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pyramid, 2 oz usually or spider weights. Pyramids' flat sides limit the roll. Spider weights don't roll, period.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

2 oz pyramids, no swivels.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

spider weights. They hold in the sand no matter the wave action if you have the right size. The only thing that defeats them is seaweed and I don't have an answer for that when surf fishing.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah the seaweed can mess up a day or even a full weekend of fishing.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

that's where a kayak or boat has the advantage


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *photofishin (7/5/2009)*that's where a kayak or boat has the advantage


well bro not evrybody has the luxury of a yak or boat


----------

